# Weighted blankets



## Amy_T

Hi all, 

I just wondered if any of you have tried weighted blankets for sleep issues and what success you had (if any)? 

Thanks


----------



## AP

Watching this thread as I have been thinking the same. x


----------



## suzib76

Jack uses a weighted blanket, I can't praise it enough

He also takes melatonin at bedtime but we have found the combination of the 2 works best. When we got to last summer he stopped using the blanket as it was warm and we had a few sleep issues and realised he does need both

The blanket works really well at anytime tbh if jack is having a really bad day and can't calm down I will often get him to lie on his bed and put his blanket on him just for ten minutes and it helps to start him winding down

We are also looking to buy him a lap pad as well as I think it could help just generally when he is sitting down or in the car etc

I got jacks from sensory direct, it was around £125 I think, he has had it a while, but that included a cover and pillowcase for it - you do get the on ebay cheaper but tbh I wasn't much trusting of how well made they were as anyone could throw some weights in a cover but it has to be properly balanced to work


----------



## AP

Last night I was at an autism workshop and we got to try out different types of blankets. They had a great tip - before spending lots on money on a weighted blanket, pop to Ikea and get the large bathroom rugs. The therapy services use a lot of them here and its a cheap alternative, and they are constantly loaning them out to parents.


----------



## Amy_T

Thanks for the replies... I just came across them online, my 2 year old hasn't been diagnosed with autism or anything but her sleep habits are absolutely horrendous (regularly takes 2 hours to get to sleep then awake for 4 hours in the night) so wondered if it would be worth a try. GP won't entertain prescribing her anything so we're after any ideas we can!


----------



## suzib76

AtomicPink said:


> Last night I was at an autism workshop and we got to try out different types of blankets. They had a great tip - before spending lots on money on a weighted blanket, pop to Ikea and get the large bathroom rugs. The therapy services use a lot of them here and its a cheap alternative, and they are constantly loaning them out to parents.

Can I ask who runs the workshop? 

I have been going to the seminars run by the national autistic society but am always looking for more


----------



## AP

oh you're up my way almost suzi - its the Spectrum team in edinburgh for those who have just been diagnosed or likely to be about to . How are the NAS ones? I was thinking about them today, especially for DH x


----------



## suzib76

AtomicPink said:


> oh you're up my way almost suzi - its the Spectrum team in edinburgh for those who have just been diagnosed or likely to be about to . How are the NAS ones? I was thinking about them today, especially for DH x


Thanks I'm still trying to find out what's available in our area really, but we are way past diagnosis now

The nas ones have been great so far. I have been on understanding autism and sensory needs both of which I found really informative, dh came along to the first but couldn't get time off forthe second one. A few dads there and it's great to meet other people and swap stories and tips


----------



## sun

We have a weighted blanket on the sofa that my son uses if he's feeling stressed out. He doesn't sleep with one though. But I've heard nothing but good things from other mums about them.


----------



## Tiff

We've yet to try a weighted blanket but Claire loves our duvet which is quite heavier than her regular comforter.

I made a "cozy giraffe" for her, we have a flat giraffe head pillow that I unripped the stitching and pulled about half of the stuffing out. I put a bunch of bags of dried beans in it, put back in stuffing that needed to be there and then sewed it back up. Claire LOVES it and when she's really wound up we'll get her to sit down with it on her lap and it calms her down. :flower:


----------

